# what is the smallest tank for a betta?



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

im wondering the world has said many different things about betta size tank some say half a gallon some say 10 gallon.but what do you say?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have grown out males in 1 qt containers...something that one has to do when growing out a couple hundred of them..


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

You can keep them in anything you want, but generally the bigger the better. I have had bettas ranging in tanks from 1g to 10g. So far the one in the 1g has lived the longest


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The smaller the container, the more frequent the water changes you need. A larger, filtered tank is less work.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I wouldn't keep any fish in anything less that 5g.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have to agree with Eliott, whenever I keep a fish is something smaller, eventually I kill it.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

just so yall know i am not asking for me i am just wondering what other people think.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

In an emergency I've kept fish in buckets, wash tubs, and jars. This had been when a tank split or the tank had to be broken down and re-done. The fish only stayed out of the tank for about 24 hours.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i agree elliot except in certain situations....when i was breeding bettas i kept the maturing males in 1 qt containers..
not feasible to try to keep 200 or more bettas each in their own 5 gallon tank.in thailand they keep them in 1 pint containers..
but yes ; for those with only 1 or 2 bettas it is best to keep them in a well filtered heated aquarium of 5 or more gallons..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

ok some of yall breed bettas but right now i do not care about tank size for breeding bettas.i want to know what yall think what would be the minimum for a single betta.


----------



## Aqua (Jul 24, 2014)

I have a baby in one gallon and she's doing great, but I wouldn't put an adult betta in anything less than 3 gallons...


----------

